# Fromm Question



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

After debating on a better food for Pippa, I decided to go with grain-free Fromm. I was glad she liked Primal, but since there is a store close to me that sells Fromm, I'm choosing to go with that. 
My question is how much should I feed her? Looking at the website it says a dog weighing in the 5-15 lb. range can be fed 1/2-1 1/4 cups a day. Well that doesn't help me much!! LOL! Pippa weighs 4 lbs, so I'm thinking that 1/2 cup would be too much maybe, but then less than that seems like such a small amount. 
:scratch: :dontknow:
HELP!!​


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know how you feel! What they don't tell you is that, that amount is the TOTAL food for the day, which includes treats! I always feel bad when I feed Angel! He gets 2 TBS of Honest Kitchen Embark in the AM and 1/4 cup Wellness Core small bites for dinner. But he gets a few, not many treats during the day. Problem is,chis can get fat quickly and easily!

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I rotate through a lot of grain free kibbles (including Fromm) and my 4 pound girl gets just under 1/4 cup twice a day. She is pretty active and stays very lean with this amount.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry though, Amy, I forget exactly how old Pippa is. If she is much under a year old, I would feed her the amount required for a puppy, not adult dog. Otherwise, start with the 1/4 cup twice a day, and watch her weight. They gain and lose rather quickly, so you should be able to tell whether you need to go up or down or add a snack at an additional time--say around bedtime to make it thought the night.

Edit: After reading you thread of Gibbers, I see Pippa is 6 months old. She should be fed the puppy amount that it gives on the bag of Fromm. I would not start the adult amount until at least 10-12 months.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a small animal scale from Foster and Smith. I weigh every couple of months. Unfortunately, two of my 3 chi's are overweight. One should weigh 7 pounds and weighs 9 pounds. One is 6.5 pounds and should be 5.5 pounds. They get 1/8th of a cup of Fromm in the am, and treats (cheerios; about 10 per day). At night they get a glucosmine treat and a few chewies. These two also are taking medication every day. One pain pill, and the other heart pills. I think my roommate who has a weight problem, equates her love of the dogs with food for the dogs!! Oh well, I can only try.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I feed my older two 1/4 c (give or take a kibble), a day. About 1/8 c. 2x daily. Now i don't measure per say I use a cup but i know pretty much where to fill it to. But they have been relentlessly sneaking around guzzling down the puppy's food. It is proving to be difficult having it available for gus and keeping the "vultures" out of it. lol They are fattening up i'll tell ya.  Ugh! My older two are around 5-6 lb dogs. Not sure of their exact current weight. I need to weigh finn though he's feeling heavier lately. haha


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I feed my 4.5 pound Chloe 1/4 of a cup twice a day. I feed my 3 pound Ella less but more than 1/8 of a cup. They also get a air dried raw duck treat on top that's pretty big. But I have a little trouble keeping weight on them.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is 5.5 lbs. He gets 1/4 cup in the am and 1/4 cup in the evening. He does not really get treats due to digestive problems. Sometimes he gets a bully stick. I started him at that, and was planning on monitoring his weight. This amount worked for him. I recommend starting with that and adding or removing food as needed based on body condition.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions!! That does help much more than their recommended feeding suggestion LOL!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I discovered Chewys.com!!! Primal it is!! They had a sale on it a few days ago & so I ordered Duck & Lamb!! Now just waiting on the shipment, it's been delayed a little because of the adverse weather.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I LOVE chewy.com. I order all my food and treats from them, it's always super quick


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I got my fromm from chewy.com too. Good prices and pretty cheap shipping too !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Amy, have you checked out wag.com? It's just like chewy.com which I have also used, but when I use chewy.com I don't always get my food in a guaranteed 2 days. When I use wag.com I always get my food in a guaranteed 2 days. The only reason I use chewy.com is when they don't have something I want at wag.com like S & C Pleasantly Pheasant. They have other S & C, but not that particular one. Wag.com carries Primal, but they don't carry Fromm. Also, there are lots of other "stores" in with the wag.com company. If you don't want to buy up to $49. in dog supplies to get the free shipping, you can pick something out from one of the other stores to add up to--I think it's $35.00 total with your dog food--then you get free shipping in 2 days.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have ordered from them before but food and shipping both were more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

cherper said:


> I have ordered from them before but food and shipping both were more.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I really never compared the prices on anything but ZP, and I never pay shipping. I always order enough to get free shipping.


----------

